# sand fleas?



## jdgator

Someone told me that they are the bait of choice for pompano surf fishing. Is this true?

I am not really familiar with them. Can I buy them somewhere or do I have to catch them myself? How do you catch them along the Georgia Coast?


----------



## ga.gobbler

I  went with a freind to catch sand fleas somewhere past west palm we had a square basket on a pole, and would watch the wave come  in and when the water went out you could see little V's sticking out of the sand and we would put the basket in front of them , and the out going water would wash them into to the basket.
Thats been about 25 yrs ago don,t remember a whole lot and things  could of changed over the years. maybe someone else can help, Thanks for the thread it brought back some old times i have forgotten.


----------



## hortonhunter22

some bait stores do sell them, ive never seen them sell live ones tho.  i think the live fresh ones are suppose to be best.  i always see them frozen at the bait shop so i dont know how well they work.  Also with the big GULP phase goin on i think they have gulp sandfleas.  also they have lil basket like the other guy spoke of and they do as he said to catch them.


----------



## fishybzness

Best pompano bait I have ever used. You can buy frozen but never seen live ones available for purchase. Yes, fresh makes a difference. If you do catch em, have a 5gal bucket with some sand and water in it to keep em alive.


----------



## dawg2

jdgator said:


> Someone told me that they are the bait of choice for pompano surf fishing. Is this true?
> 
> I am not really familiar with them. Can I buy them somewhere or do I have to catch them myself? How do you catch them along the Georgia Coast?



Sand fleas are really something else altogether, but what you are referring to are "mole crabs."   They can be caught at the edge of the surf.  Best way I find them is look for a lot of bubbles in the sand when the surf goes back.  You can scoop up big netfuls of sand with a net or dig with your hand.  They do not pinch, but can dig really fast.  You will need a bucket!


----------



## Redbow

Sand Fleas are great for bait. Not only Pompano love them so do Red Drum, Black Drum, Whiting and other popular fish!

Don't forget about Fiddler Crabs, I have caught just about every inshore species on those, both are great baits to have with you on any saltwater outing !


----------



## fishtail

The biggest I've seen at Tybee was about as big as your thumbnail. On the North Carolina beaches they would be bigger than a quarter.
And Gulp does make them.


----------



## fishtail

Oh, be careful picking them up around nuclear power plants.


----------



## Bobby38ark

Here check this out...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emerita_(genus)


----------



## dragsterdriver

We used to get a kids sifter (to look for sharks teeth) and just dig in the surf.When the sand sifted through, there would sometimes be sand fleas and shells left. My girls always thought it was gross.lol


----------

